# Healthcare .gov Keeps Private Data FOREVER



## WhatInThe (Jun 15, 2015)

Healthcare .gov keeps private data FOREVER even if you just opened up an account and never finished the process. To be shared amongst federal agencies?

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/b177...house-raises-health-overhaul-privacy-concerns

Every time you give out personal information just assume it will never be properly secured or disposed of. That's why always consider and limit who you give it out to.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

With nearly all hospitals having electronic records that are kept forever, and shared with other facilities and government agencies, why are you concerned about Healthcare.gov?    Chances are the details of your last hospitalization have been shared multiple times.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> With nearly all hospitals having electronic records that are kept forever, and shared with other facilities and government agencies, why are you concerned about Healthcare.gov?    Chances are the details of your last hospitalization have been shared multiple times.



This is such a good thing, where I live, the big hospital is 50 miles from me, but this same hospital has small clinics in the surrounding counties.  I can access all my test results and history, compare the test results to those in the past and send messages to dr or make and confirm appointments all from my computer, if I have to go to the hospital, all my records are right there, no matter which doctor or test I need....its a good thing as Martha Stewart says..lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2015)

I always thought that once medical information was computerized, years ago, it would be kept forever and shared when necessary.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 20, 2015)

That's the idea.. You can be traveling and become ill or injured, and the doctors caring for you can access your health records immediately... That IS a good thing.


----------



## imp (Jun 22, 2015)

There actually IS a bad side to the fact that our Personal Information is no longer private. 

Identity Theft. Problem growing worse by the day. Too late to halt it. For example, I had to mail IRS a check: that check MUST HAVE my S/S number written on it, as well as other personal information I would rather not include. Without it, they will not accept the check. Big deal? How many hands will that check pass through, as well as being viewed by prying eyes? Paranoid? Am I nuts? Read on before answering.

Have filled-out and filed my own tax returns for over 50 years now, myself, no outside preparer. Last year my wife had to sign up for Obamacare, she being then 62. In doing so, we visited the local IRS office, a one-man operation, handled most skillfully and courteously. The guy worked at his computer several minutes, as my wife and I sat by fidgeting (I had never face-to-faced an IRS agent before). Surprise! The guy asked me where & when I had obtained my S/S card and number. I told him 1958, in Berwyn, Illinois. Then he asked me about the tax return I filed the previous year, 2013, in Oklahoma. HUH? Never even been in Oklahoma! After considerable discussion, the agent agreed he believed I was who I said I was, and revealed some guy living in Oklahoma had filed for a refund of $7,800 using MY NAME and SOCIAL SECURITY number! That remarkable thief is likely (hopefully) in prison now.  

Always careful of my personal info., nonetheless, somehow, my identity had been stolen and used fraudulently. The agent assured us we were not in any kind of trouble, and indicated he had seen hundreds of similar cases of ID theft! 

True story. You know, then, my name is not really "imp".


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't see a downside to a doctor having your medical history if he has to treat you... no matter where you are in the world, it will be available..  Would you rather he DIDN'T have it?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't confuse the issue here with the IRS.  We are discussing Medical Records.  The keeping of your medical information is in an effort to provide guidance in any future medical procedure anywhere you are.  Don't let paranoia creep into your psyche.  Those who do not like the ACA will grasp at any straw to try and undermine it.


----------



## imp (Jun 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Don't confuse the issue here with the IRS.  We are discussing Medical Records.  The keeping of your medical information is in an effort to provide guidance in any future medical procedure anywhere you are.  Don't let paranoia creep into your psyche.  Those who do not like the ACA will grasp at any straw to try and undermine it.



Agreed and understood! However, do not medical records contain much of the same personal data as do tax records? If so, it fails to be a "given" that concern for one's Identity constitutes "paranoia", or does it?    imp


----------



## imp (Jun 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> *I don't see a downside to a doctor having your medical history if he has to treat you...* no matter where you are in the world, it will be available..  Would you rather he DIDN'T have it?



Agreed!  And having had my medical records moved from doctor to doctor has proven, for the most part, fairly successful. But not totally. I suppose a few bad experiences with medical office-keeping do pose certain doubts, that's why I am cautious. I'm not telling anyone or giving advice, regarding how they should handle their own circumstances. I can only relay those of my own experience, and allow you folks to view and comment.   imp


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Healthcare .gov keeps private data FOREVER even if you just opened up an account and never finished the process. To be shared amongst federal agencies?
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/b177...house-raises-health-overhaul-privacy-concerns
> 
> Every time you give out personal information just assume it will never be properly secured or disposed of. That's why always consider and limit who you give it out to.


I don't understand what the big deal is with all this all the time. In order to be a part of the world and do business with companies you have to give them information about yourself. Unless you're living in a cave in BF Egypt somewhere I don't know why people are so paranoid about all this. What do you think they're doing with your information? Selling it to spies so they can torture you?

*And yes...I know this is an old thread. TY


----------



## Dudewho (Feb 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I don't understand what the big deal is with all this all the time. In order to be a part of the world and do business with companies you have to give them information about yourself. Unless you're living in a cave in BF Egypt somewhere I don't know why people are so paranoid about all this. What do you think they're doing with your information? Selling it to spies so they can torture you?
> 
> *And yes...I know this is an old thread. TY


They are going to sell it to a tella-market company so they can call you 12 times an hour.


----------



## Dudewho (Feb 11, 2021)

Nothing is private anymore. Bank of America is working with the FBI telling them who was in Washington spending money on meals, lodging, car rental etc. on Jan. 6th. If you flow in a week earlier, they know. Nothing is hidden anymore. Technology has taken a huge bite out of privacy. For better or worse.


----------

